

(SearchMe?) Coverflow results, Django backend, Yahoo API, 45 minutes. - earle
http://www.80concepts.com/sillyme/?q=diamondback

======
Readmore
That is pretty awesome for 45 minutes. Although any search other than the
first one didn't return pictures.

~~~
earle
apparently got rate limited by websnappr with the traffic. cached requests
seem to work.. 'paris hilton' seemed to be a popular request. heh.

------
stillmotion
Very cool. Could launch that into a full blown social networking site and many
people would be happy with it.

~~~
earle
i actually think the whole concept is dumb. just spent 45 minutes doing it to
prove a point. too bad websnappr is throttling requests for the preview
images.

~~~
tlrobinson
In case anyone wants a simple way to take screenshots of webpages (on Ubuntu):

    
    
        aptitude install xvfb xwd firefox netpbm
    
        Xvfb :4 -screen 0 1024x1024x24 &
        sleep 1
        firefox --display=:4.0 -width 1024 -height 1024 &
        sleep 10
        firefox -remote "openURL(http://news.ycombinator.com/)"
        sleep 5
        xwd -root -silent -display :4.0 | xwdtopnm | pnmcut 1 125 800 600 | pnmtojpeg > screenshot.jpg
    

Of course these commands can be automated in your language of choice. The only
problems: firefox opens a new tab by default, so you can't close old ones; and
there's no way to find out when a page is done loading.

------
raju
Wow! Thats pretty cool. The website, and the fact that you pulled it off in 45
minutes. Great job earle.

------
mosburger
This would be especially cool in an application like Google's image search.
And @Readmore above... this definitely has a lot of potential as a mobile
device app, and everyone knows the mobile internet is growing fast!

------
bprater
Gorgeous, I love it.

~~~
ks
Yes. Cool use of Javascript. I thought it was Flash until I looked at the
source

~~~
tlrobinson
JavaScript is way more capable than people give it credit...

<http://tlrobinson.net/misc/3d.html>

------
axod
Site down? (404)

------
earle
anyone got a URL categorization database? websense perhaps?

